# No tail



## Tinng321 (Feb 7, 2020)

My brother recently ordered 25 Mbuna on amazon. 2 arrived dead and several have damaged fins and tails. Two have no tail. Is it possible to nurse these 2 fish back to normal? Will their tails grow back?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Possible, but if they're right down to the stump usually not.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Lots of fresh water changes and it should grow mostly back. I've got a white lab that got pretty beat up and his tail chewed down to almost a nub. He's been in a 20g tank healing for the past 6 weeks and his tail has grown back quite a bit now. Just do wc's every few days to help promote healing.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

I have had Mbuna grow back their tails and fins when they have been chewed on pretty bad. I always add a little salt to the water so fungus doesn't set in. I usually do 1 tablespoon to 5 gallons.


----------

